# BRITTANY FERRIES Cork to Spain



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

FIRST EVER DIRECT FERRY FROM IRELAND TO SPAIN DIRECT 

https://www.independent.ie/life/tra...announced-from-ireland-to-spain-36493404.html


----------

